# bricked Lumia 550 (RM-1127) seen as Lumia BootMgr by Windows Device Recovery Tool



## w.bogdan (Aug 15, 2016)

A Lumia 550 (RM-1127) phone in bootloop is recognized by Windows Device Recovery Tool as "Lumia BootMgr"







Besides pressing the Install software button, which will delete all content, is there anything else it can be done?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 15, 2016)

most likely not, data is lost. but the wdrt should be able to recover

i assume you bootet it manually into blink/flashmode,selected my device doesnt get recognized and chosed the 550? thats the right way to recover it

if even the blink/flash modus doenst work its not bricked then its physically defect cause that flashmodus part is located in a place of storage which isnt and cant be touched by any update


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 15, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> i assume you bootet it manually into blink/flashmode,selected my device doesnt get recognized and chosed the 550? thats the right way to recover it

Click to collapse



Yes, otherwise it's not detected. When powered on, the phone displays the Microsoft text, the logo and then the screen goes black.


----------



## mabry (Aug 15, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Yes, otherwise it's not detected. When powered on, the phone displays the Microsoft text, the logo and then the screen goes black.

Click to collapse



Whats the status now, bro. You get it working?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 15, 2016)

mabry said:


> Whats the status now, bro. You get it working?

Click to collapse



It's not my phone and I was waiting for some other suggestions. It's still under warranty and the owner might want to take it to an authorized service. It strange because the phone was not messed with, likely wasn't even connected to the Internet when it stopped working.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 15, 2016)

either the os itself ****ed up or its damaged

but the internal data is lost. no way to get them. just use the wdrt. you wont risk the warranty with reflashing it with the wdrt and if the device itself is not damaged it will work like it did before. if the wdrt isnt able to recover it -> rma it


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 16, 2016)

I've got a little more info: the phone was running 10.0.10586.420 (version taken from Microsoft account - Devices)   and crashed while starting the camera. It has been succesfully restored with WDRT to 10.0.10586.107 then OTA upgraded to 10.0.10586.545. For now, it looks good.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 16, 2016)

why was it stuck in 420 at all? that version is ooooooooooooooooold and should have got 494 and 545 in the last weeks.

and good that it worked (expected nothing else), and its normal that it flashed the .107. MS doesnt build images for every cumulative update (or lets say they never done it  only for the 950 devices which were released with the .0 got updated images for the 107. maybe the 550 too? dunno if it was released that early together with the 950 devices)


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 16, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> why was it stuck in 420 at all? that version is ooooooooooooooooold and should have got 494 and 545 in the last weeks.
> and good that it worked (expected nothing else), and its normal that it flashed the .107. MS doesnt build images for every cumulative update (or lets say they never done it  only for the 950 devices which were released with the .0 got updated images for the 107. maybe the 550 too? dunno if it was released that early together with the 950 devices)

Click to collapse



Some people actually use their phones to make phone calls and don't care for 1 hour OTA update every three weeks. Besides, it’s good to be able to call 911/112 if an emergency occurs and not wait for Microsoft to finish installing bloatware. Personally, I still use an eight-year-old Symbian phone which never fails me. My Lumia is just for fun, not like a real phone.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 16, 2016)

sure, thats why those updates autodownload and prepare and get itself installed in the night when you sleep 

just wanted to say with that: something was borked with the os, cause it hasnt itself updated to newer versions (or was never connected to wifi in the last two months...)


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 16, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> sure, thats why those updates autodownload and prepare and get itself installed in the night when you sleep just wanted to say with that: something was borked with the os, cause it hasnt itself updated to newer versions (or was never connected to wifi in the last two months...)

Click to collapse



It's possible that it hadn't connected to wifi, it had a data plan. But what if the problem was caused by a failed update? Just starting the camera app doesn't break all hell loose on the OS, doesn't it?


----------



## Naruto(droid) (Mar 1, 2017)

*Lumia 550 android*

Hi everyone 

Can somebody help me for flash Android on a lumia 550

my question is, can i set a rom of android in a .ffu file for flash my lumia win phone 10 to android 6.0 

hope somebody can help me


----------

